# LED mounting/displaying



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm just at the point of installing a tortoise switch in my reversing loop. Wiring and adding LED's seems easy enough but I'm having trouble coming up with a good mounting idea next to the tracks without buying something off the shelf. I'm not overly concerned with realism but I don't want the LED's to just stick out of the foam like a tree either. Can someone point me to some ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Depends on the size of your LEDs...if they are the small red/green you
could do a nice simple (cheap too) fake target signal using a small round piece
of plastic. Drill appropriate size hole in center. Mount near the top
of a a plastic or brass tube that carries the wires below the table top.

I had planned to use the round sprue that is part of Kadee
coupler draft boxes for a similar project.

If a red and a green use a longer piece to mount both.

Don


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Don. That's a good start. I think this is something I can do quite easily. Now if I can only figure the dimensions for the disc and approximate height I'll be ready to go.


----------



## Steve S (Jan 7, 2012)

You could use something like this for a dwarf signal.

http://www.jameco.com/1/1/16794-553-0221-t-1-dual-color-led-array-red-green-3-mm-grn-red-2ma.html

You could make hoods for the lights if you can find a small soda straw (like from a juice box) that fits over the LEDs. Cut it at an angle, slip it over the LED and use a drop of CA to hold it in place.

Steve S


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Steve, I thought of doing just that on my 2 target lights I started building. Glad to know it's a tried method.

After installing the Tortoise switches at each end of my reverse loop, I had a hard time remembering the last position of the distant turnout. What should I use to let me know which way the turnout is positioned?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The tortoise S.M.'s have 2 sets of contacts to hook up lights if you dont have them hooked in threw the control wiring.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

NIMT said:


> The tortoise S.M.'s have 2 sets of contacts to hook up lights if you dont have them hooked in threw the control wiring.


Yes but what exactly should I do with the lights? I guess the only place I could use them is on the control panel. I would like something at the turnout. Some kind of rotating flag or pointer that I can see while watching the train instead of the panel. Of course maybe after I install them in the panel I'll find that's good enough.

Maybe I could put a row of lights along the tracks at each exit. Like an airport.


----------

